
Six Apart Opens Up TypePad APIs, Relaunches Pownce As TypePad Motion - apgwoz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/01/six-apart-opens-up-typepad-apis-relaunches-pownce-as-typepad-motion/
======
mattdawson
I have a lot of respect for Pownce. I had an account, even if I didn't use it
as much as Twitter, and I was really disappointed when they closed down.

So I _want_ to be excited about this, but I find the "community microblogging"
idea really confusing. I was clicking through their example site for FOWA, and
I just don't _get it_. And this is coming from someone who just read an
article explaining how it works!

------
evdawg
I'm disappointed to see that each of these TypePad Motion deployments will be
closed on it's own, instead of hooking into some kind of distributed TypePad
Motion network.

At any rate it's open source... looking forward to what comes out of the
community's development on this.

